# Zweiter Monitor wird immer Schwarz



## StefanStg (10. Januar 2014)

Hey,

ich hoffe es passt hier rein wenn nicht bitte verschieben.

Folgendes problem: Ich habe mir gestern einen zweiten Monitor gekauft und gleich an meinen PC angeschlossen. Hat auch alles super funktioniert. Wie ich dann ein Spiel starten wollte wurde der zweite Bildschirm immer Schwarz als täte er sich ausschalten. Ich möchte aber auf den anderen Monitor Programme laufen lassen z.b. Skype, CPU-z oder MSI Afterburner um die Spannungen zu kontrolieren. Aber immer wenn ich ein Spiel starte wird er Schwarz. Habe schon alles mögliche im Treiber versucht einzustellen ohne Erfolg. Was muss ich im Treiber/Windows einstellen damit das Funktioniert? Oder geht es vill garnicht?

System siehe Ahnang. OS ist Win7


----------



## Chakka_cor (10. Januar 2014)

Hi,

ich hab das selbe Problem mit meiner GTX660 und BF4 und dem Battlescreen (auf zweiten Monitor) aber da gibts eine unpraktische Lösung.

Ich muss bei mir BF4 minimieren und wieder rein gehen und irgendwann bleibt das Bild auf dem zweiten Monitor.

Hoffe das das in der Zukunft irgendwann mal behoben wird.


----------



## XcTus (10. Januar 2014)

Ich kenne die Problematik, passiert bei meinen Monitoren (2+3) auch teilweise, aber auch nur bei manchen Spielen wie zB Anno 2070.
Hier hilft es wenn ich die Aero Oberfläche von Windows deaktiviere, dann bleiben die beiden Monitore normal. Ne vernünftige andere Lösung würde mich aber auch durchaus interessieren.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Januar 2014)

Notfalls müsste das gehen, wenn ihr BF im Fenstermodus laufen lasst.  Das ist aber natürlich nicht so schön.


----------



## StefanStg (10. Januar 2014)

Das mit den Fenstermodus ist so eine sache. In Anno 2070 z.b kann ich dann nicht mehr mit der Maus Navigieren. Auch in anderen Spielen wie z.b. F1 2013 habe ich dann immer die Taskleiste unten was mich ein wenig stört. 

Aber wie es ausschaut haben mehrere die probleme.


----------



## DelloxD (10. Januar 2014)

ich glaube das wird von den entwicklern teilweise mit absicht so gemacht, damit man nicht im spiel auf esc. drückt und dann mit der maus rüber auf den 2. monitor geht und von dort aus z.b. einen hack startet.. manche spiele (z.b. mw2 - multiplayer) kann man ja auch nicht minimieren, damit weniger gehackt wird.. lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren


----------



## minicoopers (10. Januar 2014)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Oder geht es vill garnicht?


 Gehe tut es schon  Ich habe bei mir z.B. keine Probleme. 
Ich musst den Montor nur anschließen und dann auf erweiterten Modus stellen 
HAst Du mal die Ports an der Graka getestet? Vielleicht hilft so etwas


----------



## DKK007 (12. Januar 2014)

Zum minimieren notfalls Strg+Alt+Entf drücken. Das aufrufen des Taskmanagers sollte immer gehen, nomalerweise minimiert sich auch das Spiel dabei. Ich mach das z.B. bei Splinter Cell Blacklist so, das lässt sich bei mir nämlich nicht mit Win+D oder Alt+Tab minimieren.


----------



## Chakka_cor (13. Januar 2014)

XcTus schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Problematik, passiert bei meinen Monitoren (2+3) auch teilweise, aber auch nur bei manchen Spielen wie zB Anno 2070.
> Hier hilft es wenn ich die Aero Oberfläche von Windows deaktiviere, dann bleiben die beiden Monitore normal. Ne vernünftige andere Lösung würde mich aber auch durchaus interessieren.



Danke für den Tipp, hat bei BF3 geholfen. Seit dem ich die Aero Oberfläche deaktiviert habe hatte ich keinen schwarzen Zweitmonitor.


----------



## shadie (13. Januar 2014)

Also ich hatte solche Probleme nur unter Windows 7.

Seit Windows 8.1 bleiben alle Monitore an wenn ich etwas zocken.


----------

